

Secret European deals to hand over private data to America (Taken down) - qubitsam
http://www.guardian.co.uk/info/2013/jun/30/taken-down

======
nherment
Content of the news:
[http://pastebin.com/NTJvUZdJ](http://pastebin.com/NTJvUZdJ)

